# Reef Boutique's "Santa's Days" Holiday Sale (20-24th)



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi GTAA,
Reef Boutique will be closed December 25th-26th so that our employees can spend time with their families. Lucky for you that means our best sales of the year are on now! We've got a fully stocked store and some awesome deals for you guys.










*20% Off Fish
30% Off Coral
No Tax on any merchandise (except lighting)*

Hope to see you all soon, and if not have a fantastic holiday!

P.S. If you are on our client list keep an eye on your phones for your exclusive holiday offers


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi GTAA members, don't go there unless you want to pay $53ish (or $55ish, can't remember exactly what he charged me for) for a coral value at $59 with a 30% off plus tax.

Based on the simple calculation:

$59 x 0.7 x 1.13 = $46.70

Or if you want to use Costco's way on some products that you need to pay tax on the full regular price:

($59 x 0.13) + ($59 x 0.7) = $49

How did the Reef Boutique staff came up with $53 or $55 ish was beyond my ability to comprehend.

So I offered to him to do a simpler math and took an example that I bought a product of $100, by using his way to calculate and see how much I needed to pay. unfortunately he refused to do so and continued to say that's what the owner had told him how to calculate, and if I wanted a math conversation, call the owner during week day!


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Hey I can't obviously comment on your interaction notclear but I need to put my 2 cents in and say that we are lucky to have Reef Boutique in Toronto 
They offer quality fish and corals and stand behind them ! I had a fish die (most likely because of my error) and Colin offered a replacement. He never pushes anything on me and always tries to match the fish or coral to your particular set up 
Plus, I have always appreciated the advice and high level of help provided 
You are never going to get that degree of service at too many other LFS 

Good luck on your sale Reef Boutique !


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Hi GTAA members, don't go there unless you want to pay $53ish (or $55ish, can't remember exactly what he charged me for) for a coral value at $59 with a 30% off plus tax.
> 
> Based on the simple calculation:
> 
> ...


Relax Notclear !!
Go get some drink  Give Taipan a call he have some nice stuffs for you  of course you * DO NOT HAVE PAY TAX *
Or come to me i also have some corals need them go , pm me if you interested


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Hi Notclear,

I have sent you PM regarding this issue - hopefully we can resolve it to your liking. You are correct in your calculations and there was unfortunately a miscommunication regarding how to calculate the discount. If anyone else had a similar problem please do not hesitate to contact us. 

Thank you for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## Norco (Jan 25, 2014)

Do you have any live rock on sale?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

PM received. Glad you have sorted it out quickly, otherwise there will be more customers like me leave frustrated because he was so stubborn and left no room to discuss.



ReefBoutique said:


> Hi Notclear,
> 
> I have sent you PM regarding this issue - hopefully we can resolve it to your liking. You are correct in your calculations and there was unfortunately a miscommunication regarding how to calculate the discount. If anyone else had a similar problem please do not hesitate to contact us.
> 
> Thank you for bringing this to my attention.


----------



## ReefBoutique (Dec 15, 2012)

Norco said:


> Do you have any live rock on sale?


Hi Norco,

20% off all liverock!


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

This is good stuff right there, who wants a hug?


----------

